

Do you deserve it? - jncraton
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/02/do-you-deserve-it.html

======
CalmQuiet
Shortest. Seth. Post. Ever.

PUNCHLINE:

>>The question shouldn’t be, “do you deserve it.” I think it should be, “what
are you going to do with it now that you've got it?”

Is his self-imposed requirement to post daily dulling Seth's impact?

